# Cheap display containers?



## TheHonestPirate (Dec 1, 2015)

Does anyone know where to get cheap containers for display? I'm talking like the AMAC boxes, I love the style but at 10$ shipping for my 17$ order I can't really justify that and don't have a container store anywhere near me. So does anyone have any cheaper alternatives? I have a fabric store, a michaels craft store, and hardware stores all around but haven't really checked them for anything that could be used for display.

EDIT: I have nothing larger than 2 inches currently so i'm looking for smaller containers, most of my inverts being less than an inch.

Thanks!


----------



## EulersK (Dec 1, 2015)

Large deli cups would be your best bet. Try to find an exotic pet store near you - even if they don't sell tarantulas, they'll have those wide, short deli cups for sure.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 1, 2015)

"The container store" has locations all over the U.S.  just go on their site and look for a location near you. I use mostly Amac 
boxes for all my slings, and absolutely love em. I found a seller selling a lot of them on eBay for cheap. I got 30 Amac boxes of different sizes for $25 shipped. I kno she has more. Lemme get the listing # for Ya. 



TheHonestPirate said:


> Does anyone know where to get cheap containers for display? I'm talking like the AMAC boxes, I love the style but at 10$ shipping for my 17$ order I can't really justify that and don't have a container store anywhere near me. So does anyone have any cheaper alternatives? I have a fabric store, a michaels craft store, and hardware stores all around but haven't really checked them for anything that could be used for display.
> 
> EDIT: I have nothing larger than 2 inches currently so i'm looking for smaller containers, most of my inverts being less than an inch.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nvm. Sorry. They're gone. 
I'd still look at a location if I were you. The amacs are cheap, easy to maintain and look good. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 140461

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Dec 1, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> "The container store" has locations all over the U.S.  just go on their site and look for a location near you. I use mostly Amac
> boxes for all my slings, and absolutely love em. I found a seller selling a lot of them on eBay for cheap. I got 30 Amac boxes of different sizes for $25 shipped. I kno she has more. Lemme get the listing # for Ya.


None within 100 miles of me

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 2, 2015)

i keep some of my juvies i want to see well [ especialy my dwarfs] in *these beauties* i use 58 oz [taller] for arboreals, and 63oz [cubed] for terestrials.. i actually use these as great isolation cages. for instance my A. brock susp fm was having a few molt issues after molting in transit and i wanted to be able to tell exactly how close to premolt without stressing the 4 legged lady.. so, this 100% clear box helped me see the exact amount of water, as well as how dark she got durring premolts... also great to see through a tube webs and tunnels  better then an opaque deli cup [tho kinda pricey for those with tons so i use it for tiniest and favorites].. also if youv seen jamies "med" terestrial box.. it has about a sq inch in size on it ^_^ easy to drill as well as burn and you can put in vents if thats your fancy [few of mine have them]

ofcourse if you cave acess to 100% clear deli containers, go for it as they are much cheaper. im just personaly starting to fancy this more because all the clear delis iv bought keep their shape when grabed as well as a cooked noodle on a fork XD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 2, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> i keep some of my juvies i want to see well [ especialy my dwarfs] in these beauties i use 58 oz [taller] for arboreals, and 63oz [cubed] for terestrials.. i actually use these as great isolation cages. for instance my A. brock susp fm was having a few molt issues after molting in transit and i wanted to be able to tell exactly how close to premolt without stressing the 4 legged lady.. so, this 100% clear box helped me see the exact amount of water, as well as how dark she got durring premolts... also great to see through a tube webs and tunnels  better then an opaque deli cup [tho kinda pricey for those with tons so i use it for tiniest and favorites].. also if youv seen jamies "med" terestrial box.. it has about a sq inch in size on it ^_^ easy to drill as well as burn and you can put in vents if thats your fancy [few of mine have them]
> 
> ofcourse if you cave acess to 100% clear deli containers, go for it as they are much cheaper. im just personaly starting to fancy this more because all the clear delis iv bought keep their shape when grabed as well as a cooked noodle on a fork XD


Thanks for the link Pyro!! Nice find, I always forget to check out that vendor


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 2, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Thanks for the link Pyro!! Nice find, I always forget to check out that vendor


no problem. im always on amazon, and ebay. can get some decent deals or at least ideas of prices so i know where to go.. iv beat myself up if i found out i coulda saved 10% sometimes lmao


----------



## ironmonkey78 (Dec 2, 2015)

You should give some craft stores a try.  A lot of times you can get the same or similar boxes at hobby lobby, michaels, or one of the other craft stores in your area.


----------



## gypsy cola (Dec 9, 2015)

spidermonkey79 said:


> You should give some craft stores a try.  A lot of times you can get the same or similar boxes at hobby lobby, michaels, or one of the other craft stores in your area.



I use to buy AMAC boxes from Micheal's until they opened a Container Store in my home. 

Go to a local craft shop and ask if they can order them.


----------



## beaker41 (Jan 10, 2016)

I find myself thinking everytime i see a clear container, " i bet i could keep tarantulas in that!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

